# New UKC Champion Baxter



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Baxter and I had a GREAT time at the UKC show today! In the first show Baxter was awarded a Group 1 and in the second show he received a Group 2, earning his UKC Champion title.
Baxter is now:
U-Ch Promise's Purpose Driven Vision.
It was great FUN and even though the temperature was near 100, Baxter kept his energy up and showed off his winning smile.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Congrats to you guys!!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Congrats!! I hope you got show pics!!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Can't wait to see the pics


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Stretchdrive said:


> Congrats!! I hope you got show pics!!


Unfortunately, no show pictures, I will have to stage one later. No photographer at this show and I left my camera at home since I thought there would be a photographer there.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Congrats!!! I'm so glad you're making such terrific progress with him and enjoying the ride! Fun!!!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Awww wish you had some pictures but way to go Baxter boy!!! Congrats to you both.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Big congratulations to both of you!!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

It's fun, isn't it?


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Congrats! This is awesome news!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Sally's Mom said:


> It's fun, isn't it?


It was totally FUN! I even helped a friend show his Silken Windhound Grand Champion because he had too many dogs, and the dog won.

It was so hot that there were shade areas set up with misters and small pools to keep the people and their dogs comfortable. Everyone took advantage of the cooling stations, in fact the judges kept encouraging everyone to cool their dogs and waited while we did so.

It was a nice friendly, casual setting and Baxter made me so proud of how he handled the commotion and heat with a happy attitude. There were dozens of these small Alaskan Klee Kai dogs who made this high pitched squealing sound. The first time I heard it it startled me and Baxter, as well, but he rebounded quickly.

We had a great time!


----------



## ms_summer (Mar 23, 2012)

congrats!!!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

BayBeams said:


> It was totally FUN! I even helped a friend show his Silken Windhound Grand Champion because he had too many dogs, and the dog won.
> 
> It was so hot that there were shade areas set up with misters and small pools to keep the people and their dogs comfortable. Everyone took advantage of the cooling stations, in fact the judges kept encouraging everyone to cool their dogs and waited while we did so.
> 
> ...


Just googled Alaskan Klee Kai- They look like mini huskies to me.

Silken Windhounds look like Whippet sized Borzoi's very pretty.

So many breeds so little time


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

MikaTallulah said:


> Just googled Alaskan Klee Kai- They look like mini huskies to me.
> 
> Silken Windhounds look like Whippet sized Borzoi's very pretty.
> 
> So many breeds so little time


In UKC there are all sorts of breeds you don't see in AKC. The Alaskan Klee Kai do look like mini siberian huskies but their temperament is very feisty. They literally SHREAK instead of actually barking.

The Silken Windhounds are the size of whippets with the look resembling borsoi. They have a variety of coat colors and can be quite stunning.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

BayBeams said:


> In UKC there are all sorts of breeds you don't see in AKC. The Alaskan Klee Kai do look like mini siberian huskies but their temperament is very feisty. They literally SHREAK instead of actually barking.
> 
> The Silken Windhounds are the size of whippets with the look resembling borsoi. They have a variety of coat colors and can be quite stunning.


They are beautiful. I guess I will go explore the UKC to lurk and drool over.

Many of these UKC breeds look a lot like rescue and shelter dogs I have seen. They are more purebreeds in shelters than we know.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Congratulations!!! Way to go you two!!!


----------



## Game Boy (Mar 21, 2011)

Grats to you and Baxter!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Congratulations to you and Baxter


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

congratulations! I'm so glad you had a good time. UKC is very laid back and we always had a great time.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Congratulations! Are you Judy Inman from A Promise Kennels who owns Eldorado's Promises D'Best H3x aka Tonka H3?


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

BayBeams said:


> Unfortunately, no show pictures, I will have to stage one later. No photographer at this show and I left my camera at home since I thought there would be a photographer there.


Aw Shucks!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Gameboy's Vinny, my Kady, and Marty Party Pants just received their certificates in the mail. It took about a month...


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

MercyMom said:


> Congratulations! Are you Judy Inman from A Promise Kennels who owns Eldorado's Promises D'Best H3x aka Tonka H3?


No, I am not Judy but she is Baxter's breeder. Baxter is not related to Tonka but recently Tonka and Baxter's Mom "Arpege" had puppies, which I am sure are spectacular.

I am new to showing in conformation and started it with Baxter because he is such a handsome boy and is not yet ready to show in obedience.

Here are a few pictures of Baxter. In the second one he is trying to get Baylee to play, with no luck:


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Sally's Mom said:


> Gameboy's Vinny, my Kady, and Marty Party Pants just received their certificates in the mail. It took about a month...


Congratulations and Thanks! I was hoping I didn't jump the gun but I was so excited. UKC had sent me a letter telling me exactly how many points and wins I had so I was able to figure it out.
I guess it isn't official until I actually get the certificate...


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

BayBeams said:


> No, I am not Judy but she is Baxter's breeder. Baxter is not related to Tonka but recently Tonka and Baxter's Mom "Arpege" had puppies, which I am sure are spectacular.
> 
> I am new to showing in conformation and started it with Baxter because he is such a handsome boy and is not yet ready to show in obedience.
> 
> Here are a few pictures of Baxter. In the second one he is trying to get Baylee to play, with no luck:


Baxter is beautiful. I kinda figured you probably purchased him from Judy. I was wondering if Baxter was at least bred by Judy. 

It is so cool that Tonka was bred by my breeder, Chris Browning from the breeding of Jesse from Delmarva to one of her dogs and co-owns him with Judy. Tonka and Mercy are 1/4 cousins. They both have the same 2 grandfathers. Many of Chris Browning's dogs are UKC champions.


----------

